# Cisco-Linksys router on Powerbook G4..?



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

As I mentioned in some of my other posts, I received a Powerbook G4 from a friend for free since he thought it was broken. I have fixed it though. (at least I think so) Well, it works currently. I bought a router to connect my three computers all together to my cable modem internet connection. 
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/941249-one-internet-connection-3-pcs.html

The router I purchased was this one: 
http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1285849176&sr=1-1

But my problem here is that I don't know jack crap about MACs since I got the Powerbook G4 for free. How in the world do I install the software for this router on the Powerbook G4? When I put in the software CD that came for it, it doesn't start up on it's own like I'm sure it would do on my Thinkpad laptop or my Compaq desktop. I tried clicking on the .exe icon and that didn't do anything either. I know that macs are different so I'm not getting upset with the laptop and I'm also not going to start clicking random icons hoping for the best. I think it is better if I just inquire here about what I need to do to get the router to work.

Also, keep in mind that the Powerbook G4 has no internal HDD and that it is running via an external HDD 24x7 all the time. I don't know if that matters but I just thought I would mention that just in case.


----------



## dan6611 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never owned a Linksys router but it should not be necessary to install any software at all in order to connect to the internet via the router. As long as your computer has WiFi for wireless or Ethernet for wired connection you should be fine.

Here is apples guide to connecting to either wired or wireless routers on a mac. http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh519.html

I'm not sure which version of OS X you have, but this is for 10.4 Tiger. It should be roughly the same for all versions.

Good luck!


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Oops, sorry about the long absence. I'm still working out issues with Amazon.


----------

